# Gaming Build



## Paladone (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys,

So my friend is looking at building a gaminc PC. The only game he really plays are LoL and WoW. He would also like for it to last a few years although he may upgrade the GPU in the future. His budget is around $1000

Parts he already has:
Sabertooth 990FX
Samung 840 Pro 128GB ssd with windows 7
He has a case, not sure which though

I was just theorizing and put this together for him - https://www.ple.com.au/ViewWishlist.aspx?WishlistGuid=b885ca32-5766-478b-acb9-5f2ff2ef6ebc

Is there anything that you would change, whether you think it's something that is lacking or even overkill?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 26, 2014)

the Sabertooth is not going to fit in a mITX case

for $25 more, I'd get this monitor instead- https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=612853&CategoryID=501

Any chance of getting a 8320 over the 8350 (should save around $40 and can be easily OC'ed the 8350 speeds)

Change to this PSU (550 watts is plenty, plus XFX makes better PSUs than Thermaltake does) https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=606868&CategoryID=518


----------



## Paladone (Jan 26, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the Sabertooth is not going to fit in a mITX case


Sorry, the case shouldn't be in the list. He already has a full tower case.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 26, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the Sabertooth is not going to fit in a mITX case


yep, sabertooth is atx which larger than mitx board
what about
Cooler Master Storm Enforcer Mid Tower Case (SGC-1000-KWN1 )
BitFenix Shinobi Black Mid Tower Case w/Side Panel Window (BFC-SNB-150-KKW1-RP)
the rest looks ok


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 26, 2014)

Paladone said:


> Sorry, the case shouldn't be in the list. He already has a full tower case.



so that means you have an extra $75 for your suggested build, change out the video card for this one- https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemId=612688


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 26, 2014)

Here is what I would choose:
AMD FX 8350 (249$) - https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=611022&CategoryID=654
Cooler master Hyper 212 Evo (43$) - https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=608259&CategoryID=231
Memory you chose is OK (109$)
GPU XFX R9 270 (you can OC it yourself to R9 270X ) (235$) - https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=613518&CategoryID=259
Monitor Asus VS247HR 23.6'' Full HD WS 2ms LED Monitor (175$) - https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=613562&CategoryID=296
PSU XFX TS 650W Gold Power Supply (109$) - https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=613850&CategoryID=318
HDD Western Digital Blue WD10EZEX 1TB (72$) - https://www.ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=611121&CategoryID=243 

The total is 992$


----------



## Paladone (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright, thanks guys. He approves of everything but we are still discussing the graphics cards. Which of these two would you say is better?(He is running 1 monitor but maybe a second in the future) - http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=11264 or 
http://ple.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?InventoryItemID=612688&CategoryID=467


----------



## Pehla (Jan 27, 2014)

why not this..top of the 760´s
http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=11462
and its even cheaper then both of those two!!


----------



## XSI (Jan 27, 2014)

~40-50$ more and you can get 280x. I would go for it if budget allows it.


----------



## Paladone (Jan 27, 2014)

Will a 280x run on a 550w PSU?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes it will.

If you stay with the GTX760, I highly recommend the EVGA ACX model. I have a ACX cooler on my GTX 780ti and it is a great cooler. Quiet and keeps my card under 74'c no matter what I do or how high a OC I run.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well the Gigabyte 4GB version is tempting but I have to agree with BarbaricSoul the EVGA ACX model is a great cooler.


----------

